
Slack's Compliance Exports allow Team Owners, Admins read users' direct messages - juhohei
https://get.slack.help/hc/en-us/articles/204897248
======
pavement
...and so, if you know your company is paying any amount of money for their
slack channel, you must assume it is the " _Compliance Export_ " version,
unless you have direct awareness of the version your company has paid for.

Furthermore, and this should go without saying, no matter what your company
pays for, you also must assume that Slack themselves possess god mode across
all channels, except maybe " _on prem_ " implementations if that's what they
mean by enterprise/discovery api.

When a feature like this is in the loop at all, how can any ordinary end user
presume any other level of trust?

~~~
detaro
regarding your first paragraph, you can also just check if it is enabled or
not.

~~~
pavement
Hmmm, let's see... Looking around... and... Nope, not an option for me. I am
not permitted to check the feature on the particular channel I'm logged into
at the moment. I am a lesser user, without admin privileges, accessing a paid
channel.

Meanwhile, on another channel, under the Customize Slack menu:

    
    
      > Compliance Exports
      > Compliance Exports are not enabled for your team. Learn more and apply for Compliance Exports.
    

Looks like not everyone is allowed to access every feature or inspect all
settings on every Slack channel they belong to.

~~~
detaro
Interesting, for my example the link in the article clearly showed the status.
That's disappointing if it can be hidden.

~~~
pavement
Yeah, not sure if this is supposed to be a warrant canary or what.

------
brutopia
Disappointing to see slack even offer this feature and tells a lot about their
view on privacy.

